# Bahnsen on Youtube



## RamistThomist (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know if this violates any copyright. I didn't set the page up. Just found it today

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=vPn8AX6Ru3E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=4spPyVLQhoc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=078SzT3WOMg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=i3mc_yBW7ao


----------



## BrianLanier (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, one of the guys from the Bahnsen Yahoo group set it up with the permission of CMF and David Bahnsen. (At least from what I remember)

So I'm pretty sure it's legit to post it here.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 29, 2007)

I saw these. Nice stuff, been waiting for Youtube Bahnsen for a while now!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 29, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> I saw these. Nice stuff, been waiting for Youtube Bahnsen for a while now!





Its good to see them; great stuff.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ive never seen Bahnsen before and he is a good speaker!!!

Thank's Jacob!!


----------



## Answerman (Oct 29, 2007)

This is proof that postmillenialism is true!!


----------



## Devin (Oct 29, 2007)

Bladestunner316 said:


> Ive never seen Bahnsen before and he is a good speaker!!!
> 
> Thank's Jacob!!



This is the first time I've seen Bahnsen in motion. He's truly in his element behind the mic.


----------



## Julio Martinez Jr (Oct 31, 2007)

AMAZING!!! The quintessential man behind his prime. It's too bad he died. Good thing is that most of the people from his presbytery go to my church, or rather I go to theirs. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 31, 2007)

jmartinez83 said:


> AMAZING!!! The quintessential man behind his prime. It's too bad he died. Good thing is that most of the people from his presbytery go to my church, or rather I go to theirs. Amazing stuff.



Is that Rene Descartes on your avatar?


----------



## exnihilo (Dec 25, 2007)

Last month, more Bahnsen videos were added:

[video=youtube;FDn4aIrvp_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDn4aIrvp_0&feature=related[/video]

Actually, it is a seven part series on Worldviews and Defending the Faith. I believe it is a continuation of the first series which he presented to early college students.

These lectures are really good. He is quite an illustrative speaker, and covers a lot of ground, albeit in an introductory manner.

Peter


----------

